# The Orchid Gallery Signal Mt., TN



## abax (Feb 12, 2013)

I just made an impulse buy of a Paph. wardii from the above vendor. Anyone knowledgeable about this vendor? Does wardii require any
special treatment over and above the way I grow my other Paphs....warm,
humid, medium light, Orchiata and K-Lite?

On a very sad note, I did have two urbanianums in bud and found one
today that had blasted. The other one looks very good. I don't have
the slightest idea why one blasted and one didn't. As all of you predicted,
my Norito Hasagawa is taking forever for the bud to open, but it looks
very good and quite dark so far. Alhambra has fully opened and is gorgeous
and amazingly large for a first bloom. I also have a Deperle in bud and
looking very good. Send good vibes!

Another question while I'm here. I still haven't managed to bloom Primcolor or Conestoga although both are huge multigrowth plants in
8" pots. Both are very healthy and seem to want to spend their time
making new growths instead of blooming. Might dividing them this
spring prompt blooming assuming they haven't bloomed? I'm getting
very frustrated with them and two 8" pots are taking some bench space
I rather have for Paphs. that actually bloom.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 12, 2013)

Multis can be hard to bloom. Sometime more or less light is required. Maybe a cooler drop in temps during the winter. Most multis want a few growths before they bloom.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 12, 2013)

Abax

Geri Powell is a frequent and highly regarded vendor at the shows in our area. She has many awards for her miltoniopsis and masdevalia and has a real knack for growing these cool growers in warm climates. She also has special porous clay pots that make it easier to manage these genera. In addition to these cool growers she has some very nice paphs. I purchased a division of her enormous micranthum last year at a show in Cincinnati and a Conestoga seedling in bud several years ago.

I don't know what to tell you about the Conestoga as it has been a reliable bloomer for me. I do know that it has doubled in size this year after switching to Orchiata. I hope this does not indicate a new preference for vegetative growth only. I give it a lot of light (more than 2K foot candles for most of the day) and night time temps in the winter of about 60 degrees. 

Mike


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, shows how dumb I am. I just assumed that both Conestoga and Prim. were Brachys and not multis. Mike, my temps. and light are about the
same as you indicated and humidity normally 80% or better. I've had these plants for about two years and they were growing vegetatively even
before repotting into Orchiata. I don't know anything else to do aside from calling them mean names to their foliage...which is beautiful btw.

Billy, both of the plants have at least ten mature or nearly mature growths.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm, Your giving it lots of light? Maybe try switching it up, go lower light. The change may help induce blooming.


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2013)

I've tried both higher light and lower light for the last year and I get more
new growths and no flowers. What about the question of dividing them?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2013)

If you look at numerous threads about multis some people have been growing them with 10-13 years between blooms.


----------



## newbud (Feb 13, 2013)

Great vendor who I have also met at shows. At the last Nashville show she won an AOS award for Masdy Sue Ferguson. I tried and tried to buy it from her but she would not relent. I've bought off her site and received excellent service.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 13, 2013)

I have noticed that moving plants in your growing area tends to make a difference. For example, I have a trash can at the entrance to my growing area. If I have a blooming sized plant that doesn't bloom, I move it closer and closer to the trash can as time goes on. Orchids are the most advanced flowering plants on the planet; very few of mine ever made it in that trash can; yours will figure it out...


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2013)

limu, I think I'll try threats first since I've tried everything else I can think
of.

BTW, I received my wardii today from The Orchid Gallery and it is a fiiiiine
looking plant with an excellent root system. I'll be doing more shopping
at Beth's place and watching for their plants on ebay.

NYEric, I always enjoy your optimism.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think dividing them will do it. Usually dividing an orchid increases it's time till it blooms. However, who knows, it may trigger it but I don't think it will.

If light isn't triggering blooming maybe temp will. It could take sometime but a cool grow cycle vs. a warm grow cycle could give you some answers.

The last thing I can think of, wet vs dry cycles (not to dry, multis like water). 
Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with Billy about not dividing yet. I think that would only set them back.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 15, 2013)

abax

One last comment regarding the Conestoga, my records show that the last 2 bloomings were in September, so don't give up hope quite yet.

Mike


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2013)

abax said:


> I just made an impulse buy of a Paph. wardii from the above vendor. Does wardii require any
> special treatment over and above the way I grow my other Paphs....warm,
> humid, medium light, Orchiata and K-Lite?



I've been playing with wardii for several years and think they're easier than several other barbata types.

I moved most of my present keepers to moss/baskets, but still have a couple potted in CHC. Never used Orchiata. In general Klite made a big improvement over previous growth, but they responded in a very big way when I started watering very heavy and keeping the pot TDS low.


----------

